# Military Quiz – How Much Do You Know About The Armed Forces?



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2019)

https://militarymachine.com/militar...xnRU4wUmNDU3hCRTNSQjByWHhRJnQ9QUFBQUFGeUFUTW8


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2019)

Nailed it....:sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2019)

Pappy :applause2:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2019)

I took this test but it doesn't keep track of how many you get correct! Boo. I might have "passed" due to some good guesses, but probably not. I'll never know.

So, keep your own score. (it was interesting, anyway)


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 8, 2019)

I didn't get a score either. I got 7 wrong. But don't know how many questions it ask.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 8, 2019)

I expected there would be a score at the end.  I missed about 6, but not sure.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 13, 2019)

Had an eye opener years ago in uniform on a Toronto street, a man came up and asked what country I was from. 
 Yes, I am a vet. Many people don't know , don't care and don't want to.
  Me....proud as hell.....


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2019)

I clicked on your link Radish Rose but  it said "Page cannot be found. Go back to homepage". Then there was no quiz and  said I had to join and sign in.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 16, 2019)

I was in the Navy for 31 years and have taken a number of quizzes like this. I never did get one completely right.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2019)

Lara said:


> I clicked on your link Radish Rose but  it said "Page cannot be found. Go back to homepage". Then there was no quiz and  said I had to join and sign in.


sorry... it was awhile ago


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pecos said:


> I was in the Navy for 31 years and have taken a number of quizzes like this. I never did get one completely right.


Do you know anything about the USS. SAVANNAH? A NAVY ship in World War II.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 29, 2019)

Autumn72 said:


> Do you know anything about the USS. SAVANNAH? A NAVY ship in World War II.


I don't know anything beyond what I can find on the internet. It was a Brooklynn Class Light Cruiser that was badly damaged in the Med, but was repaired and continued to support the war effort. From looking at the photographs, it appears to have 8 inch guns fore and aft, up-to-date surface and air search radars, and a lot of antiaircraft guns. This would include the highly regarded rapid fire 5 inchers that were so effective against aircraft.  
It was a pretty ship.


----------

